# My Pillars and Fence are up!



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
I took the opportunity this year to revamp my pillars with a new paint job and some added parts. We put them up in the 2nd week of September just to let the neighbors know what they are in for (also so the guys who mow the lawn can do their job without damaging any props).
I've posted pics of these before, but these are new for this year:


















They are made from 2" foam and held together at the corners with 6" screws, see schematic:









This is the third year I've used them and they are still going strong!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Those look great kevin.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice. Do you use anything to spotlight them at night?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Bet the painting took a while! And I like how the tree comes down near it. Makes it more spooky...can't wait to do one of those myself.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Kevin, love the skeleton figures. Those are great. You have a great front yard for doing a cemetery....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nicely done kevin!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good show! My god those things look massive. Where the heck do you store them?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Incredible job on the pillars Kevin!!!! They are friggin awesome!!!!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, That is so cool


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Those are amazing!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet! I need some of those too!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You could leave em up all year! They look great!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Great detailing! Are these new this year?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I have pillar envy. Those are fantastic.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dreadnight said:


> You have a great front yard for doing a cemetery....


My thoughts exactly. What a great space to work with. Your webite is fantastic. Just wondered when you put the donation box out and if you had it last year. How much did you collect?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice piece of art there.. very scary entrance


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> My thoughts exactly. What a great space to work with. Your webite is fantastic. Just wondered when you put the donation box out and if you had it last year. How much did you collect?


I put it out after the last mowing... last year we made almost $200 dollars (which we gave to the food pantry). We had it out last year for about 3 weeks, people were putting money in before Halloween (about $15) and we left it outside with no problems. 
Thanks for all of the great feedback and kind words, you guys. It really means alot coming from such a talented bunch. I'll keep posting more pics as I get this thing together!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

holy crap!!!!! thats so amazing


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That looks so awesome.
I can't wait to see more pictures of your haunt.


----------

